# CH Disabled Cat needs new home



## Emma Norman (Mar 26, 2017)

I feel awful doing this but I have a beautiful male ginger cat called Pumpkin who has Cerebral hyperplasia (wobbly cat)
I work full time and live in a tiny house on different levels. It is just not ideal as although disabled he has loads of energy and needs more time than I can give him. I am located in Leicester and am looking for someone who can give him the love and time he deserves.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

That's a pretty lame excuse for dumping your cat. Make time for him why don't you. Most people who have cats, disabled or not, do work.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Emma, if you really feel you can't look after Pumpkin please contact some Cat Rescues locally. Don't offer him on Gumtree, Preloved or similar sites, rescues are the way forward.
How old is he ?


----------



## Emma Norman (Mar 26, 2017)

lorilu said:


> That's a pretty lame excuse for dumping your cat. Make time for him why don't you. Most people who have cats, disabled or not, do work.


So you have experience in looking after a disabled cat and the time and effort it requires? I don't need to be made to feel guilty by you thank you


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Emma Norman said:


> So you have experience in looking after a disabled cat and the time and effort it requires? I don't need to be made to feel guilty by you thank you


Absolutely I do. Many special needs cats over the years, including one currently. It never occurred to me to dump them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have 2 special cats and work, so i find the excuse lame as well.

However, you asked a question, so i will suggest you ask your Veterinary Practise if they can offer any help with rehoming.
My own Veterinary do, they have a book and ask Clients or may even know of a Client who would love Pumpkin.

I would take him, but it wouldn't be fair doing the introductions to my special cats, as they have a very close bond, and i am not sure how they would take to another adult cat. Had Pumpkin been a kitten, that would have been easier.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@Emma Norman I am sorry that you feel overwhelmed with the care needed for your cat.
I would suggest that you contact the owner of the Complicated cats rescue.....not that she would be able to take your CH cat in as she has a large group of cats already, but her FB page has a huge following and her 'wobbly' cats ( including 2 ginger brothers) are well known and followed by 1000s of 'fans'. She may be able to post on her page asking for a suitable home for your boy.
https://www.facebook.com/30specialcats/


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> @Emma Norman I am sorry that you feel overwhelmed with the care needed for your cat.
> I would suggest that you contact the owner of the Complicated cats rescue.....not that she would be able to take your CH cat in as she has a large group of cats already, but her FB page has a huge following and her 'wobbly' cats ( including 2 ginger brothers) are well known and followed by 1000s of 'fans'. She may be able to post on her page asking for a suitable home for your boy.
> https://www.facebook.com/30specialcats/


Sorry to dig up an old thread, but I just wanted to say that this page is amazing - thank you for posting it


----------

